# Printer that can handle card stock?



## greene136 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,
I was just about to purchase a CANON printer when I found out that all their printers can only handle non-canon paper from 17-28 lbs. I need to use this printer to print on card stock (65-80 lbs). 

I am having a hard time finding a printer (and hoping it to be a multifunction: printer, scanner, copier) that can handle card stock, be compatible for a mac, and doesn't skimp on the scanning resolution.

Can anyone suggest just a regular printer that can handle card stock? 
Thank you.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 2, 2008)

My wife does many printing jobs with card stock on her Epson RX620 all-in-one.  I'm sure there are newer models now, but feed is the same, and she has no problems with card stock.


----------



## greene136 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you!! I'll look into it.


----------



## greene136 (Mar 4, 2008)

I called up Epson and they said that the only printer that can handle cardstock is the r2400 which is on sale for $700.

So basically I will have to purchase a printer and hope for the best? This is really disappointing.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 4, 2008)

All I can tell you is that the RX620 (about $130 a year or so ago) handles her card stock with no problem.  AND: It is 110# card stock!

Epson appears to be feeding you a line (pun intended!)


----------

